# FR: wishing I spoke French fluently



## conduit_girl

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je veux dire qu'un de mes activités (pour Facebook) est "wishing I spoke French fluently" (comme on dit que "dancing" est un activité). Ma tentative: "souhaitant que je parle le français couramment." Corrigez mes erreurs s'il vous plaît!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gutenberg

wishing I spoke French fluently = souhaitant parler français couramment


----------



## conduit_girl

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Pyccak

Gutenberg, peux tu explique pourquoi la phrase : "souhaitant je parle le français couramment" n'est pas bonne?

Ta traduction, n'est-il pas plutôt "wishing to speak french fluently"?


----------



## conduit_girl

Merci Pyccak, il me semble que c'est une très bonne question... parce que je veux suggérer que je ne peux pas _à ce moment_, et à ce moment j'aimerais pouvoir parler français couramment.


----------



## Maître Capello

What's the whole sentence in English?


----------



## conduit_girl

Well, it is for the Activities section of Facebook, so there is not a whole sentence. For example, I would list, "dancing, reading, wishing I spoke French fluently"... it is meant to be slightly humorous because "wishing" is not usually an activity... I can speak French somewhat, but I am far from fluent, and I want to imply that I spend a fair amount of time "wishing I spoke French fluently."


----------



## Maître Capello

Aha. In such a case we would use a list of *infinitives*.

_*souhaiter* parler le français couramment_


----------



## conduit_girl

Mille mercis, Maître Capello!!

Une question de plus sur le même sujet: si je veux dire qu'un autre de mes activités est "wishing I owned a ferret," faut-il dire "souhaiter posséder un furet"?


----------



## Pyccak

Merci pour votre réponse M. Capello.


----------



## adamreith

conduit_girl said:


> Une question de plus sur le même sujet: si je veux dire qu'un*e* autre de mes activités est "wishing I owned a ferret," faut-il dire "souhaiter posséder un furet"?



oui


----------



## Todd The Bod

What would it be if it were "I wish I spoke French fluently."?  "Je souhaite que je parlasse francais couramment"?  Is the subjunctive even used in colloquial French, or would it just be "Je souhaite que je parlais francais couramment"?


----------



## pointvirgule

Todd The Bod said:


> What would it be if it were "I wish I spoke French fluently."?  "Je souhaite que je parlasse  francais couramment"? [...] or would it just be "Je souhaite que je parlais  francais couramment"?



_I wish I spoke French fluently. -> J'aimerais parler _[_le_]_ français couramment._


----------



## Maître Capello

Todd The Bod said:


> What would it be if it were "I wish I spoke French fluently."?  "Je souhaite que je parlasse francais couramment"?  Is the subjunctive even used in colloquial French, or would it just be "Je souhaite que je parlais francais couramment"?


As a matter of fact, we would use neither for two reasons: first, the second verb should be in the present and not in the past; second, because the subject of the subordinate clause is the same as the main subject (namely _je_), _souhaiter_ must be followed by an *infinitive clause*. It is only when the subject is different that you should use the present subjunctive.

_Je souhaite *parler* français couramment._ (not: _Je souhaite que je…_ )

_Je souhaite qu'*il* *parle* _(present subj.) _français couramment._

Anyway, the meaning of _I wish I spoke_ would rather be translated as _Je *regrette* de ne pas parler…_ (_Souhaiter_ is rather for a future hypothetical wish, whereas _regretter_ is dealing with something that is not here now.)


----------



## conduit_girl

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Oddmania

Pyccak said:


> Gutenberg, peux tu explique pourquoi la phrase : "souhaitant je parle le français couramment" n'est pas bonne?
> 
> Ta traduction, n'est-il pas plutôt "wishing to speak french fluently"?




Parce-que tu parle de toi-même 



_Je souhaite que je parle... _
_Je souhaite parler... _
_Je souhaite qu'il parle... _
_Il souhaite qu'il parle... _
_Il souhaite que je parle _

Avec le même sujet, on ne peut pas répéter deux fois le pronom dans ce cas-là. C'est comme pour dire :
_
After eating, I read a book :_ _Après avoir mangé, j'ai lu un livre._

Il s'agit de fois du pronom _Je_, tu ne peux donc pas dire _Après que j'aie mangé, j'ai lu un livre _ (cependant, ici, cela sonne moins incorrect que pour les phrases d'en haut, il faut l'avouer).


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thank you very much, Maître.  I understand now how to express this in French.  



Maître Capello said:


> As a matter of fact, we would use neither for two reasons: first, the second verb should be in the present and not in the past; second, because the subject of the subordinate clause is the same as the main subject (namely _je_), _souhaiter_ must be followed by an *infinitive clause*. It is only when the subject is different that you should use the present subjunctive.
> 
> _Je souhaite *parler* français couramment._ (not: _Je souhaite que je…_ )
> 
> _Je souhaite qu'*il* *parle* _(present subj.) _français couramment._
> 
> Anyway, the meaning of _I wish I spoke_ would rather be translated as _Je *regrette* de ne pas parler…_ (_Souhaiter_ is rather for a future hypothetical wish, whereas _regretter_ is dealing with something that is not here now.)


----------

